# The new premium S's!



## dres_x (Mar 18, 2012)

Found some pics and some interesting features! First off, they both have a cutaway at the back of the lower horn allowing easy access to the upper frets! 2nd: the back of the neck on the s920e is painted black! Looks like its a satin finish though (you can see the tape marks at the top of the neck)

Anyway, enjoy!

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]









































Ibanez S970CW NT - Claro walnut * NEW * Premium s970-cw s-970 970cw like s5470f | eBay



















































Ibanez S920E BK *NEW-preorder only!* Premium s920-e s-920 920e like s970cw s-970 | eBay


----------



## noob_pwn (Mar 18, 2012)

VERY nice!


----------



## MikeH (Mar 18, 2012)

Fucking hell, those are nice. I want one.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 18, 2012)

I want that black S so bad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm really glad that the Sabers are getting some more love.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 18, 2012)

Those look pretty sweet


----------



## Randyrhoads123 (Mar 18, 2012)

They look nice, but I HATE that Ibanez puts those ugly black plastic covers over their switches. It almost completely turns me off of the instrument.

The black one actually looks pretty nice, but I'm still not digging the switch for that one either. It contrasts the finish too much.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 18, 2012)

slick


----------



## TimSE (Mar 18, 2012)

Dayum they are nice! been a long time since iv seen an S ibby that iv thought that about.


----------



## jl-austin (Mar 18, 2012)

I am very disappointed the black one did not make it to the states. One can never have too many black guitars, you know! Seriously!


----------



## nkri (Mar 18, 2012)

Damn. I'm an RG guy and when I see an S, I usually feel pretty meh about it; these immediately sent my GAS through the roof. Too bad I don't have $1k to drop on one right now


----------



## wannabguitarist (Mar 18, 2012)

jl-austin said:


> I am very disappointed the black one did not make it to the states. One can never have too many black guitars, you know! Seriously!



The black one isn't coming to the US?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Mar 18, 2012)

I love that there's new Sabres on the market. The Sabre is one of the best looking body shapes.

Also, DAYUM that first one!


----------



## dres_x (Mar 18, 2012)

wannabguitarist said:


> The black one isn't coming to the US?



Not this year, but I'm fairly certain they will be next year.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh snap! I'm actually really glad the black S has a painted neck, if only it was a neckthrough, then it'd be a full classy package!  Still looks great as is.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 18, 2012)

i await the 7 string version


----------



## Riffer (Mar 18, 2012)

Not sure how I feel about the white binding on the black one.


----------



## iron blast (Mar 18, 2012)

make us a 24 fret 7 string one now


----------



## Miek (Mar 18, 2012)

Randyrhoads123 said:


> They look nice, but I HATE that Ibanez puts those ugly black plastic covers over their switches. It almost completely turns me off of the instrument.
> 
> The black one actually looks pretty nice, but I'm still not digging the switch for that one either. It contrasts the finish too much.



The problem is that they absolutely need those plastic spacers to keep the blade switches where they are. There just isn't room in the body for traditional levers without them.

That being said, my biggest problem with new S series guitars is that they have features mine doesn't.


----------



## Michael T (Mar 18, 2012)

Sabers FTW !!!!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Mar 18, 2012)

Oh my sweet jesus those are beautiful!!!


----------



## MJMinky (Mar 19, 2012)

That black one is gorgeous aesthetically. It's almost perfect except the painted neck - I prefer satin clearcoat -, and EMGs. And I love that the pickup switch is 3way: I hate the way the 5way looks on the S with that ugly plastic around it.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Mar 19, 2012)

oh my jesus. want.


----------



## Pat_s1t (Mar 19, 2012)

If we're going to have an actual thread on these now, I'm gonna repost what I posted in the Ibanez S Thread a couple weeks ago.

I found an S Premium yesterday (March 2nd) while visiting my local store. Played really well, and looked beautiful. There was also another S770PB there, but it had a weird looking top. Below the bridge was all burled, but above the bridge was nicely figured and not burled at all. Very strange. Anyway, I took a couple pics when I was there.












Notice that S770 I was talking about on the right. View it in normal resolution and you can get an idea of what I was talking about.


----------



## dres_x (Mar 19, 2012)

Pat_s1t said:


> If we're going to have an actual thread on these now, I'm gonna repost what I posted in the Ibanez S Thread a couple weeks ago.



Damn every time I see those pics I drool...it's so damn classy but just a little too brown for me  haha
What were the prices on these in the store again?


----------



## pushpull7 (Mar 19, 2012)

wannabguitarist said:


> The black one isn't coming to the US?



NEITHER are coming to the US.

Sucks to be us.


----------



## JaeSwift (Mar 19, 2012)

If these still had 22 frets I'de be seriously tempted


----------



## engage757 (Mar 19, 2012)

Not sure if I like the ring around the pickup selector switch on Blackie, but other than that? VERY classy! I dig them!


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 19, 2012)

Fuck yeah Walnut!






Those do look really sleek. Not sure I'm a fan of the painted neck, but one could always sand it down it it really bugged them I suppose.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 19, 2012)

chrisharbin said:


> NEITHER are coming to the US.
> 
> Sucks to be us.



WHHHAAAATTTTT?!?!?! NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## oneblackened (Mar 20, 2012)

nkri said:


> * Damn. I'm an RG guy and when I see an S, I usually feel pretty meh about it; these immediately sent my GAS through the roof. *Too bad I don't have $1k to drop on one right now


That. * *I'd love one of the black ones (HH guitars ftw and that thing is preeeeeeety).



chrisharbin said:


> NEITHER are coming to the US.
> 
> Sucks to be us.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 20, 2012)

They need to bring this one back.


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 20, 2012)

(With an ebony board!)






These as well.


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 20, 2012)

The black one's sick as hell!


----------



## jeckert7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow, that S970 is beautiful. I might check those out after seeing your pics!


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 21, 2012)

I love how thin the S bodies are. Really fun to look at!


----------



## Nakon14 (Mar 21, 2012)

I've definitely shyed away from black guitars, but that black S



DAYUM


----------



## Pikka Bird (Mar 22, 2012)

Funny how Ibanez gets shit for doing too many black guitars, and now this S comes out... Well, they _did_ need a higher end S in black, I guess.



Randyrhoads123 said:


> They look nice, but I HATE that Ibanez puts those ugly black plastic covers over their switches. It almost completely turns me off of the instrument.
> 
> The black one actually looks pretty nice, but I'm still not digging the switch for that one either. It contrasts the finish too much.



Can't disagree there. If I ever got an S then I'd probably carve one from some fretboard-matching wood or try my hand at machining one.


----------



## sell2792 (Mar 22, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> Funny how Ibanez gets shit for doing too many black guitars, and now this S comes out... Well, they _did_ need a higher end S in black, I guess.
> 
> Can't disagree there. If I ever got an S then I'd probably carve one from some fretboard-matching wood or try my hand at machining one.



That'd look really nice depending on what color scheme you had going on.


----------



## Nimgoble (Mar 22, 2012)

Where is my hardtail S, Ibanez?


----------



## dres_x (Mar 22, 2012)

Pikka Bird said:


> Funny how Ibanez gets shit for doing too many black guitars, and now this S comes out... Well, they _did_ need a higher end S in black, I guess.



I find this hilarious too...because I usually hate black guitars...this is the first black guitar I've ever liked...probably has something to do with the binding and no inlays...make it look neater/cleaner/sleeker/sexier in my eyes hahaha


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 22, 2012)

Those finishes are nice!


----------



## Pat_s1t (Mar 23, 2012)

dres_x said:


> Damn every time I see those pics I drool...it's so damn classy but just a little too brown for me  haha
> What were the prices on these in the store again?


$1049 CAD if I do remember correctly. Not a bad price considering the usual Canadian mark up.


----------



## trickae (Mar 27, 2012)

those sabers look awesome, i'm really digging the claro walnut top but flat out broke at the moment due to gas. On another note those switch covers can be changed with clear covers or other 5 way switches

D


----------



## purpledc (Mar 27, 2012)

Ive always liked this series of guitars and im also pretty impressed overall with the premium quality. But let me ask you IBBY pros. Is it me or does the shape of these look slightly off from the normal S guitars? Maybe its the angle of the pics but they just look off. Either that or they slightly changed the shape so someone cant put a different logo on it and try to sell it off as a prestige. All in all though nice guitars. 






Randyrhoads123 said:


> They look nice, but I HATE that Ibanez puts those ugly black plastic covers over their switches. It almost completely turns me off of the instrument.
> 
> The black one actually looks pretty nice, but I'm still not digging the switch for that one either. It contrasts the finish too much.




ive never had one but cant you simply remove the cover?


----------



## dres_x (Mar 28, 2012)

purpledc said:


> Ive always liked this series of guitars and im also pretty impressed overall with the premium quality. But let me ask you IBBY pros. Is it me or does the shape of these look slightly off from the normal S guitars? Maybe its the angle of the pics but they just look off. Either that or they slightly changed the shape so someone cant put a different logo on it and try to sell it off as a prestige. All in all though nice guitars.



They had to change the shape to accommodate 24 frets...that's probably why you think it looks funny? I had the same impression at first too.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 28, 2012)

i just love the input jack location &#9829;!!


----------



## guitarguy44 (Mar 29, 2012)

So much GAS my house blew up


----------



## ShredEmall (Apr 8, 2012)

wow...i cant wait to play one! if i have the chance. how's the ZR-II tremolo with ZPS3??anybody knows?


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 8, 2012)

That black one is one of the few black guitars I liked after years of pure hate, haha. The matte finish on the neck is a super awesome touch, the binding is the icing on the cake and FINALLY a Saber without a middle pup and puprings. The walnut one is delicious, too.

Verdict: Premium Sabers are pure win.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Apr 9, 2012)

purpledc said:


> ive never had one but cant you simply remove the cover?



Not quite. The plastic switch holder covers a hole in the front of the body that's large enough for the whole switch to pass through. The switch is screwed into the plastic holder the way you'd normally fasten a switch to the wood of the guitar's body, and then the plastic holder is then screwed onto the body from the back with some larger bolts that are apparently embedded into the plastic.

The reason for this is that a regular 5-way switch is too tall to fit inside the electronics cavity in the very thin S series bodies, so they had to make the top of the switch sit flush with the surface of the body. Too bad, really.


----------

